# Will light jumping cause problems?



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Occasional jumping and small heights shouldn't hurt him. 

Just make sure you cool his legs down well after you ride


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Toe out that rotates from up high like this horse probably won't be damaged jumping under 3' so that is OK. 

Would like to see a side shot to consider the other aspects of conformation that can make a horse a reasonable jumper or not. Shoulder conformation is quite important and a horse that points his knees down over fences can be dangerous to ride over jumps. 

Polo wraps are worthless for support. If you want to support front legs sling boot like the ones made by Professionals Choice are far more supportive.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I will get some updated conformation shots today, I have some from a couple months ago but he has put on weight and muscle since then.


----------



## Rena (Jul 8, 2013)

How old is he? 
Honestly if he's been that way all his life and never been lame I wouldn't worry very much that light jumping would hurt him. If his legs usually cause him problems then I wouldn't do it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just given the one picture, I don't see any reason why he won't be perfectly fine over smaller jumps. Just make sure to take your time to warm up and cool down properly and, like Elana said, get some sling SMBs for support if you think he needs is.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for all your input! According to his previous [and only] owner, he hasn't been lame a day in his life (he's 12). And so far we have not had any lameness issues since I've had him so I'm not worried. 

Here are some updated conformation pictures
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-con...12-year-old-paint-gelding-246841/#post3240049

I also have a short free jumping video to share once it finishes uploading to youtube.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's that video I promised

Paint horse free jumping - YouTube


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Get a good farrier to trim this horse's feet (they seem long and splayed with a low heel in the photo on this thread. As to the conformation photos and jumping video this horse is very adequate for jumping. Might actually make a nice little hunter or equitation over fences horse. 

Just get him some sling style boots to help support his front legs if you do enough jumping to make him a hunter.
Nice horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Other than the front leg issues, he's a very nice horse and I agree, he should be fine for some jumping. You could do quite well in low hunters and adult equitation. So fix his feet, boot him up and have at it


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

So I'm not crazy for thinking he'd make a good little jumping horse?! I'm excited to try him under saddle in a couple weeks when my hand is healed...in the mean time I'll keep free jumping him until I find an english saddle to fit him. And I'll obviously take my time and get him used to a different saddle (he's always been ridden western) and riding in that for a while before asking him to jump.

When he does get his feet trimmed they look very good. I use a VERY reputable farrier in the area that has rave reviews. Its just after a couple weeks they start to splay rather quickly because of the way he distributes his weight because of his goofy legs...when I first got him they didn't splay as quickly because he was atleast 200 pounds lighter. Plus he has veryyyy low heels which doesn't help. My farrier even went into detail about what the hoof is made out of it and why it looks the way it does after only a couple weeks...I wish I could speak in the terms he did, he made it make more sense.

I have his feet trimmed as a horse with normal feet would...if they try to correct them I'm 99% positive he would go lame. Thats why I get them done so frequently because if I let them go too long they splay reallyyyy bad and look like pancakes. 

Would shoes help...? He has very healthy, hard hooves and has never had shoes, so if he doesn't NEED them I don't really want to get them unless it'll help keep his feet from splaying so rapidly.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

All of what you are saying makes sense. He might need shoes if you start jumping or you may need to trim more often. Talk to your farrier.

Take your time with the jumping. I hope you have a good training coach to help you. Too many ppl do not take the time to train the horse..teaching him to find his spot etc. 

Have fun and stay safe.

Oh and I agree on the "corrective" trimming. Better not do that. He is what he is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Silly phone, posting by itself. 


Looks like he should easily hold up to so jumping providing he isn't lame because of his legs. But I want to add that no boot will provide support, your best bet is to get some brushing boots IF you think he will knock himself. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Totally see the enjoyment in jumping for him in the video!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

What you want to do with him isn't going to hurt him at all but jumping him with over long feet might put a strain on his tendons so keep an eye on the length of that toe - you might need more frequent trims in the summer at least
There are some good support boots on the market you should have no problem finding some you like. I prefer the Pegasus Airboots as they aren't so heating
The New Spirit HOME PAGE


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice, I really appreciate it!

I went out earlier today and bought a pair of Professional's Choice boots for him and we love them! The farrier will be out again in 2 weeks so I'll talk to him about what to do with his feet, possibly shoes if they will help? 

On a side note I finally found a saddle that fits him which has been nearly impossible. I'm going to ride him in it for the next couple days and see how it works out...I'm excited!


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been riding him English and he is doing soooooo well. I think he likes being able to feel me and my leg cues more clear now that I'm not riding him in a western saddle. He just seems much happier being ridden now. Before he didn't mind, but he wasn't ever as forward as he is now.

We worked on trot poles yesterday and cantering over ground poles. He'd jump the single ground pole if I let him, so I asked him too a couple times and he was really enjoying himself. So today after warming up on trot and canter poles, we did a tiny x and his ears perked up and he got super excited. He kept a very consistent pace throughout our ride (even to the x's even though he was excited) which we have been working on for a longggg time so I was also very happy about that. He is also awesome at picking a good spot (although I'm still giving him a little squeeze when I want him to jump), AND he picked up his correct lead after every jump! I'm proud of my little guy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My horse likes little jumps too haha! It's all good, since your boy is 12 (?) he should be fine.


----------

